# First Anniversary of Lockdown UK



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2021)

This is definitely not an Anniversary we're celebrating, and certainly not an anniversary we ever thought we'd see in our lifetime, but today is the first anniversary of our Pandemic Lockdown . Today at mid-day the nation will pause to remember all those we've lost due to the virus this last 12 months...


_And in a message released last night, the Prime Minister also urged people to 'also remember the great spirit shown by our nation over this past year', as millions of NHS staff and other critical workers worked tirelessly through the pandemic. While tens of millions of people have worked from home and home-schooled their children during the greatest crisis the country has faced since the Second World War.  

Mr Johnson, who was almost killed by Covid-19 himself, added: 'We have all played our part, whether it's working on the front line as a nurse or carer, working on vaccine development and supply, helping to get that jab into arms, home-schooling your children, or just by staying at home to prevent the spread of the virus.

'It's because of every person in this country that lives have been saved, our NHS was protected, and we have started on our cautious road to easing restrictions once and for all.' 

As Britain marks and reflects a year since the unprecedented first national lockdown, it also emerged today:_


----------



## Tommy (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks for the thought-provoking observation, Holly.  Perhaps for a variety of reasons, some purely personal and others having to do with the nation and state in which I live, I haven't thought about this period in terms of a "lockdown".

I can't think of a single thing that I've foregone during the past year because of a government mandate, although there have been many activities I've not done by choice based on my own judgement.  I'm sure if I were a business owner who was forced to close or alter my business my perception might be different.

By and large, we've had very few strict prohibitions issued by the federal government and relatively few by our state.  Your post prompted my to think about this.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2021)

You're so right Tommy, it is a very sobering thought.... 

Today the nation paid tribute to over 126.000 people who have died in the last year from the affects of Covid-19... in the Uk alone, much less the many thousands who have died worldwide

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...bers-Covid-dead-national-minutes-silence.html


----------



## chic (Mar 25, 2021)

It must so difficult for you folks in the U.K. You're brave.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2021)

chic said:


> It must so difficult for you folks in the U.K. You're brave.


It is very difficult you're right Chic... but what choice do we have in all honesty ?..none, we're prisoners of our own government and a pandemic which will kill us if we don't agree to the rules.

What is harder is having the vaccinations, and then being told that  still we still  can't move freely because others haven't had them, or that perhaps the countries we want to travel to are not open to our country despite individuals having been vaccinated.. or at home  no hospitality open...so we can't travel, or take a trip anywhere, and still no shops other than supermarkets open... yet almost a half  of the population of the UK has so far been vaccinated.


----------



## chic (Mar 25, 2021)

@hollydolly, I heard someone on a video on youtube saying that people who have lived this long, one year into the pandemic, probably have immunites to the virus. It's a pity they don't just test us all for those antibodies. Maybe things would open up a lot faster if they did.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2021)

chic said:


> @hollydolly, I heard someone on a video on youtube saying that people who have lived this long, one year into the pandemic, probably have immunites to the virus. It's a pity they don't just test us all for those antibodies. Maybe things would open up a lot faster if they did.


That's a very good point....


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2021)

*Just been announced in Parliament  a few hours ago...*

_Coronavirus laws will remain in place until September after MPs voted overwhelmingly for an extension today, despite a Tory rebellion.

The Commons voted 484 to 76, a majority of 408, in favour of keeping the powers in place into the autumn, despite Matt Hancock admitting he cannot rule out trying to renew them again. 

Kicking off the debate in the Commons the Health Secretary was unable to guarantee it was the last time MPs would be asked to roll-over the powers, which are largely unprecedented in peace time.
_
I've had enough now, I seriously want to punch someone's light out...this can't go on, what's to say this won't get rolled over again in September?.. I feel like screaming!!!  ...and this with 28 million , almost half of the country having had their vaccinations.... arrrgggghhhh!! 
_
_


----------



## chic (Mar 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Just been announced in Parliament  a few hours ago...*
> 
> _Coronavirus laws will remain in place until September after MPs voted overwhelmingly for an extension today, despite a Tory rebellion.
> 
> ...


I feel for you all. I feel like screaming all the time too. This is just ridiculous. What's going to happen to everyone's mental health over there? Doesn't your government care? And what about all the small business owners who have lost everything? Who is going to support them?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2021)

chic said:


> I feel for you all. I feel like screaming all the time too. This is just ridiculous. What's going to happen to everyone's mental health over there? Doesn't your government care? And what about all the small business owners who have lost everything? Who is going to support them?


Well they've not been supported for this last year, so thousands have had to close, and that's  included  long established chain stores, not just the independents... also our hospitality as well...thousands of pubs and restaurant chains s have closed and will never re-open again.. 
 In the meantime our children lost a year of schooling.. and Independent contractors have had no work...

I can see that the bigger bill will be for mental health when we do finally re-open, and the divorce rates will be sky high... there's a piece in the news today about that very thing, how people have come to despise their other half, mainly because they've been forced to live together 24/7... many in tiny houses with young children , not even been able to go and sit with a friend to let some steam off...

We've been told that on the 12th of April  we'll all be able to meet a friend or family member from another household  outside... but _only outside,_ given that we're the country who has given the most vaccinations per capita it's a bit hard to swallow these continuing draconian rules


----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Well they've not been supported for this last year, so thousands have had to close, and that's  included  long established chain stores, not just the independents... also our hospitality as well...thousands of pubs and restaurant chains s have closed and will never re-open again..
> In the meantime our children lost a year of schooling.. and Independent contractors have had no work...
> 
> I can see that the bigger bill will be for mental health when we do finally re-open, and the divorce rates will be sky high... there's a piece in the news today about that very thing, how people have come to despise their other half, mainly because they've been forced to live together 24/7... many in tiny houses with young children , not even been able to go and sit with a friend to let some steam off...
> ...


And here in Wales so many milestones have been passed that we should be living normally but we have been told we will still be wearing masks and socially distancing at Christmas.
And as club rugby is finally due for a comeback we are not going to be allowed to play in Decamber or January because’Covid will be rampant’ despite everyone having been vaccinated twice long before then.
And sports bodies are ramping up the pressure in an effort to get crowds into Welsh sport but it is looking very unlikely.
i can’t wait to escape to England which I am apparently allowed to do from April 12th and enjoy some freedom.
Oh-i am allowed to travel freely within Wales from tomorrow.But nothing is open.So what is the point?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> And here in Wales so many milestones have been passed that we should be living normally but we have been told we will still be wearing masks and socially distancing at Christmas.
> And as club rugby is finally due for a comeback we are not going to be allowed to play in Decamber or January because’Covid will be rampant’ despite everyone having been vaccinated twice long before then.
> And sports bodies are ramping up the pressure in an effort to get crowds into Welsh sport but it is looking very unlikely.
> i can’t wait to escape to England which I am apparently allowed to do from April 12th and enjoy some freedom.
> *Oh-i am allowed to travel freely within Wales from tomorrow.But nothing is open.So what is the point?*


*Exactly what is the point ?... *


----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Just been announced in Parliament  a few hours ago...*
> 
> _Coronavirus laws will remain in place until September after MPs voted overwhelmingly for an extension today, despite a Tory rebellion.
> 
> ...


Just because they remain in place doesn’t mean they will be enforced.
They are there just in case everything goes horribly wrong-which it shouldn’t.
I am still assuming June 21st means normality in England where I intend to be watching cricket in July and August


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> Just because they remain in place doesn’t mean they will be enforced.
> They are there just in case everything goes horribly wrong-which it shouldn’t.
> I am still assuming June 21st means normality in England where I intend to be watching cricket in July and August


well being optimistic might stop  us going round the twist.... I pray you're right..


----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 26, 2021)

Tommy said:


> Thanks for the thought-provoking observation, Holly.  Perhaps for a variety of reasons, some purely personal and others having to do with the nation and state in which I live, I haven't thought about this period in terms of a "lockdown".
> 
> I can't think of a single thing that I've foregone during the past year because of a government mandate, although there have been many activities I've not done by choice based on my own judgement.  I'm sure if I were a business owner who was forced to close or alter my business my perception might be different.
> 
> By and large, we've had very few strict prohibitions issued by the federal government and relatively few by our state.  Your post prompted my to think about this.


Well ....I have for the past thirteen months been unable to do the things I normally do....not been able to 
go to the rugby,not been able to go to the cricket,not been able to attend concerts.Those are the three things my life revolves around...and I cannot do any of them again until the UK and Welsh governments let me...although I am optimistic I will be able to in England from late June.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> Well ....I have for the past thirteen months been unable to do the things I normally do....not been able to
> go to the rugby,not been able to go to the cricket,not been able to attend concerts.Those are the three things my life revolves around...and I cannot do any of them again until the UK and Welsh governments let me...although I am optimistic I will be able to in England from late June.


well it's the same here, just over 12 months . I'm missing  the pub, going abroad , visiting museums, going to a restaurant or cafe,  watching the cricket on the village green, going to a mall, shopping for clothing other than the supermarket, desperate to get to the London Museums and library, to the Millenium Mall and the cable cars  ..never thought I'd miss those as much as I do.. ..being able to visit the Doctor in person, how can he diagnose properly  over Zoom?... loads more things, but we have been dangled a titbit for the 12th of April..pubs will reopen (what's left of them), and joy of joys we can only sit outside... that's great for all the pubs who don't have gardens, and if we have a rainy April.

Libraries won't open until 5 weeks later... that's if we don't get another lockdown in between


----------



## chic (Mar 26, 2021)

@hollydolly, do they have any mental health support groups, virtual, I guess, to help you all through this? What you people are going through is far worse than any war. It is Draconian. Your leaders should at least reward you all with a loosening of at least some restrictions.  I can imagine everyone will be meeting with friends outdoors as soon as able to do so. This is all so sad.  And infuriating.  

People are cracking up all over. My friend was almost arrested Wed. for disturbing the peace. It's a long story. Maybe when everyone just starts screaming in the street things will change. Honestly, I feel like it myself most days. This is inhuman.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2021)

chic said:


> @hollydolly, do they have any mental health support groups, virtual, I guess, to help you all through this? What you people are going through is far worse than any war. It is Draconian. Your leaders should at least reward you all with a loosening of at least some restrictions.  I can imagine everyone will be meeting with friends outdoors as soon as able to do so. This is all so sad.  And infuriating.
> 
> People are cracking up all over. My friend was almost arrested Wed. for disturbing the peace. It's a long story. Maybe when everyone just starts screaming in the street things will change. Honestly, I feel like it myself most days. This is inhuman.


I don't know, I suppose there's not many virtual help support groups working during this lockdown..or if they are I'm sure they must be inundated. fortunately I'm not in need of one,...yet...  but so many others are..
yes people will be allowed to gather in groups only of 6 or 2 households no more than 6 outdoors come the 12 of April.. I guarantee people will meet up in larger numbers than that in the park or in their gardens, and altho' not permitted to allow their visitors indoors except to use the toilet I'm sure people will not allow their visitors to sit out in rain ( what about the hundreds of thousands nay millions who don't have a garden how do they meet with their family )? .. but that's all we'll be getting until the end of May ..little dribs and drabs, tiny pieces of carrot freedom dangled  in front of the sheep..

I am absolutely all for people staying safe, too many have died or are suffering long Covid.. but there has to be a better way than making everyone mentally ill to achieve it...

ETA...forgot to add that our cities are still like ghost towns, tumble-weed everywhere.. so many people either out of work or furlough to work from home....


----------

